# Cinnamon and coffee



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone know how to add Cinnamon to coffee without having it become slick in the cup??? I use powdered cinnamon and maybe just too much. The only way I have found to add cinnamon was to use stick cinnamon and add it to the coffee before I brewed it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Did you watch Dr. Oz?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you add it to the grounds as you brew it. and then you get the flavor but the filter filters the scum. you can also add, clove, and black pepper. it is yummy. 

what does Dr. OZ say?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, like Missy described. This is only thing I don't like about my Keurig, I can't add anything before brewing like I used to w/my old pot


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That it's very healthy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love to sprinkle cinnamon on my blueberries and greek yogurt in the morning.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I just plain love cinnamon! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He said it was good for your pancreas, especially good for diabetics. I love it in my cooked oatmeal.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Gotta try that next time we make coffee.

Missy you use all 3 of those spices at once or one at a time? I love cloves, never would think to try black pepper

Helps control blood sugar -
Found this article on coffee & cinnamon:
http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2005/dec2005_report_cinnamon_01.htm


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I did watch Dr. Oz, but have been trying to add cinnamon for a long time, quit once I used all my Costco size cinnamon sticks, which I put in my coffee grinder with my beans...

Yes, if you get the little cup for the Keurig, you can use your coffee and other spices..

Cinnamon and Flax oil are big right now I think, right Geri??


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have also found I love Hazelnut coffee with cinnamon..great taste!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love cinammon in anything !!! Thanks for the idea. Going to try it tonight.

Maybe Keurig will soon come out with cinammon coffee K-cups soon.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> I love cinammon in anything !!! Thanks for the idea. Going to try it tonight.
> 
> Maybe Keurig will soon come out with cinammon coffee K-cups soon.


Just get that little cup and put your own coffee in it for your Keurig..(SP?) Then you can make any coffee you want anytime.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is INSANE! I haven't been on the forum for a few days. This morning I decided to put an extra load of cinnamon in my coffee (I usually just add a tad) and thought: 'I should share that with more people especially because it helps regulate blood sugar and I'm sure there are a bunch of Type2 diabetics out there.' So I just came here and the very first post on the homepage says 'cinnamon and coffee'. How CRAZY is that? And I don't even know who Dr. Oz is!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not so surprising really Maryam.  Dr. Oz is a cardiologist with New York Presbyterian Hospital. He was discovered and made into a media star by Oprah. She has really enhanced the life of so many people over the years.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a thread about two new puppies nicknamed Cinnamon and Coffee! I couldn't wait to see the colors . . . ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> I thought this was going to be a thread about two new puppies nicknamed Cinnamon and Coffee! I couldn't wait to see the colors . . . ound:


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

About 25 years ago a pharmacist told me about adding a little ground cinnamon to fresh coffee grounds before brewing to get rid of the bitterness in coffee. Little did he (we) know the health benefits at the time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

kelrobin said:


> I thought this was going to be a thread about two new puppies nicknamed Cinnamon and Coffee! I couldn't wait to see the colors . . . ound:


Me, too! ound:
I love cinnamon,too. I put in on my french toast and in pancake batter. Great on sweet potatoes and squash.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> I love to sprinkle cinnamon on my blueberries and greek yogurt in the morning.


*Me too!*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

One of my favorite things is cinnamon/sugar toast with coffee...yummy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

OK now you've made me really hungry!:biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> I thought this was going to be a thread about two new puppies nicknamed Cinnamon and Coffee! I couldn't wait to see the colors . . . ound:


Maybe one day, if I am lucky enough to have two Havs...sorry I disappointed you! Now I am disappointed toooooo:sorry:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I put cinnamon in breakfast shakes:

1 scoop vanilla protein powder
skim milk (about a cup or so.....)
1 cup frozen blueberries
1/2 cup instant oatmeal (uncooked)
5 or 6 walnuts
cinnamon
wheat germ
ice chips (if frozen blueberries don't thicken it up enough.....)
honey if it needs to be sweetened...

The oatmeal fills you up longer!

eace:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> This is INSANE! I haven't been on the forum for a few days. This morning I decided to put an extra load of cinnamon in my coffee (I usually just add a tad) and thought: 'I should share that with more people especially because it helps regulate blood sugar and I'm sure there are a bunch of Type2 diabetics out there.' So I just came here and the very first post on the homepage says 'cinnamon and coffee'. How CRAZY is that? And I don't even know who Dr. Oz is!


Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> One of my favorite things is cinnamon/sugar toast with coffee...yummy!


Sometimes I forget about cinnamon toast - will have to have some in the morning for breakfast! Thanks Dale for the reminder!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been on a cinnamon coffee kick lately..great minds think alike huh


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> you add it to the grounds as you brew it. and then you get the flavor but the filter filters the scum. you can also add, clove, and black pepper. it is yummy.


Definitely. Add it to the ground coffee and it goes through the filter much better and doesn't stick to the cup.

Missy, thanks for the clove & black pepper recommendations. My son-in-law will love the latter for sure.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pepper? In coffee?!? :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's very christmassy tasting if you add, cinnamin, clove and a little black pepper. I got the Traders Joes Christmas blend and loved it and read the ingredients to discover the combo. But theirs was always too strong so I would mix just a scoop in with my regular coffee when it dawned on me I could do it myself!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love cinnamon in coffee! Yum! I hadn't thought of clove or black pepper...
Funny you should mention Christmasy Missy. On an episode of Two and Half Men, Charlie complains about Alan's coffee because the housekeeper's coffee tastes Christmassy and Alan's doesn't. Alan later asks Berta about it and she said "Cinnamon." 
(Yes, I watch Two and Half Men sometimes.....it makes me laugh)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love cinnamon in my coffee!
OK everyone what was in your morning coffee today? :juggle:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Would never have thought about the pepper, I will try it, love the Christmasy taste!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Plenty of cinnamon, some splenda and Half and Half...:-+


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> I got the Traders Joes Christmas blend and loved it and read the ingredients to discover the combo. But theirs was always too strong so I would mix just a scoop in with my regular coffee when it dawned on me I could do it myself!


I agree. I love the TJ's Christmas blend, but it was a bit too strong, so I did half/half with my usual coffee instead.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I just finished a bag of Duncan Donuts Cinnamon flavored coffee...my favorite! 
Wish they had DD Keurig K-cups...
I will have to try adding cinnamon to the regular Duncan Donuts coffee and see if it tastes the same as their flavored coffee....


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Lynda - I am going to try your smoothie recipe - having strawberry banana smoothies every day is starting to get old.

Cinnamon is also supposed to make you more alert.

I think I need to start drinking coffee again...........


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lilly'sMom said:


> Lynda - I am going to try your smoothie recipe - having strawberry banana smoothies every day is starting to get old.
> 
> Cinnamon is also supposed to make you more alert.
> 
> I think I need to start drinking coffee again...........


Karen - You can add the oatmeal to any smoothie to add whole grain and bulk. I have a "Vita Mixer" that totally pulverizes ANYTHING I put in shakes. Walnuts and cinnamon are supposed to be good for diabetes - so I add them as a preventive measure. Also - I've added spinach (REALLY) to chocolate flavored smoothies and you can't taste it. I do add honey to that one! :biggrin1: Luckily, my DH loves breakfast shakes too. The blueberry oatmeal one is our current favorite!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Renee said:


> I just finished a bag of Duncan Donuts Cinnamon flavored coffee...my favorite!
> Wish they had DD Keurig K-cups...
> I will have to try adding cinnamon to the regular Duncan Donuts coffee and see if it tastes the same as their flavored coffee....


Let me know how much you add when you "get it right" if you don't mind. I have tried adding it to my coffees and enjoy it but today there was no taste of cinnamon, I am not sure why. It is a new brand of coffee so it may take more cinnamon to taste. Just don't know. I did experiment by putting the cinnamon in the middle of the ground coffee beans, instead of on top..but I thought I would get more of the taste that way. Thanks :juggle:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> Karen - You can add the oatmeal to any smoothie to add whole grain and bulk. I have a "Vita Mixer" that totally pulverizes ANYTHING I put in shakes. Walnuts and cinnamon are supposed to be good for diabetes - so I add them as a preventive measure. Also - I've added spinach (REALLY) to chocolate flavored smoothies and you can't taste it. I do add honey to that one! :biggrin1: Luckily, my DH loves breakfast shakes too. The blueberry oatmeal one is our current favorite!


Wonder if the Steel Cut Oats would work as well? I have not done smoothies, I have a juicer, but don't think that would work, and I have a blender which does ice cubes, would that work? Or do I need a special mixer?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Dr. Amen is on PBS, talking about the brain and weight loss, he recommends you use decaffinated coffee, Almond Milk and Stevia flavored with cinnamon instead of regular coffee. He says this is good for you actually, while regular coffee is not. Just FYI...:bump2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Dr. Amen is on PBS, talking about the brain and weight loss, he recommends you use decaffinated coffee, Almond Milk and Stevia flavored with cinnamon instead of regular coffee. He says this is good for you actually, while regular coffee is not. Just FYI...*
Almond milk is an alternative for people with milk allergies. 
Normally, when you think of a person who can't drink milk, it's because they are lactose intolerant. Yet, there are other things that comprise milk that some people are allergic too. 
Not sure exactly what the difference is but my nephew has a milk allergy but almond milk is OK for him :juggle:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Dr. Amen is on PBS, talking about the brain and weight loss, he recommends you use decaffinated coffee, Almond Milk and Stevia flavored with cinnamon instead of regular coffee. He says this is good for you actually, while regular coffee is not. Just FYI...:bump2:


I'm guessing Dr. Amen is referring to Swiss Water process decaf (which uses no chemicals to remove the caffeine) rather than the European process decaf (which uses chemicals, namely methylene chloride, to remove the caffeine) I know "they" claim there's no trace of chemicals in the finished product but, if you're concerned about your health why take a chance?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

ls-indy said:


> I have a "Vita Mixer" that totally pulverizes ANYTHING I put in shakes. Walnuts and cinnamon are supposed to be good for diabetes - so I add them as a preventive measure. Also - I've added spinach (REALLY) to chocolate flavored smoothies and you can't taste it. I do add honey to that one! :biggrin1:


I have been drinking "green smothies," which are a combination of 60% fruits, 40% veggies, in the mornings for a while now, and you can't taste the veggies! Using spinach and kale are my favorite. And I need to save up for the vita mixer, which I hear is awesome! I also use agave nectar and maybe flax seed depending on the fruits I use. I need to find a good chocolate smoothie to switch it up in the mornings.

Next time I am craving coffee I will definitely add cinnamon. I only add it when I have mocha lattes, (haven't had one of those in while, since milk is affecting me in the worse way more and more) I'm lactose intolerant. But I am a black coffee drinker will little to no sugar depending on the quality of the coffee, so I might use that to sweeten my coffee.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm guessing Dr. Amen is referring to Swiss Water process decaf (which uses no chemicals to remove the caffeine) rather than the European process decaf (which uses chemicals, namely methylene chloride, to remove the caffeine) I know "they" claim there's no trace of chemicals in the finished product but, if you're concerned about your health why take a chance?


I agree, I have heard that in the past. I only listened to his "free" program and did not purchase the materials, so he may go into that in his book/instructions. This was on PBS..so you needed to buy/contribute to get the entire workshop. :-}


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Wonder if the Steel Cut Oats would work as well? I have not done smoothies, I have a juicer, but don't think that would work, and I have a blender which does ice cubes, would that work? Or do I need a special mixer?


I don't know if a regular blender would pulverize the oatmeal.... I cook steel cut oats - but use the instant oats for the smoothies because the recipe I had suggested them. It may be that the steel cut oats wouldn't be digestible without being cooked. Hey - maybe you could COOK them add keep the chilled in the fridge to use in smoothies??

Do you have a flax mill? They are like an electric coffee grinder - but used for flax seeds and would probably do the steel cut oats as well.

We were looking at juicers and decided to get the VitaMixer instead because it pulverizes the fiber in whole fruit - but liquifies it. I can make sorbet in it with frozen berries and yogurt.... and it turns ice cubes into slush....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

mimismom said:


> I have been drinking "green smothies," which are a combination of 60% fruits, 40% veggies, in the mornings for a while now, and you can't taste the veggies! Using spinach and kale are my favorite. And I need to save up for the vita mixer, which I hear is awesome! I also use agave nectar and maybe flax seed depending on the fruits I use. I need to find a good chocolate smoothie to switch it up in the mornings. QUOTE]
> 
> I put kale in chocolate smoothies. I use chocolate protein powder and totally can't taste it. I also put in flax seed and sometimes wheat germ. Honey is good to kill any bitterness in green smoothies.... Such a great way to work in extra fruits and veggies!
> 
> I got a "deal" on the VitaMixer at one of the home shows... We've had it for 10-12 years and have not had a problem. It's great for making soup too - like creamed butternut squash soup or cream of broccoli soup. It is so smooth! I highly recommend VitaMix...


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I keep a couple of cups of frozen chocolate soy milk in the freezer in case I have a "smoothie emergency". I soften them up a little in the microwave, then put them in the blender with a little soy nut butter, coco powder and stevia. There are healthier versions but this is quick and easy in a pinch. I will have to try sneaking in some veggies!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> I don't know if a regular blender would pulverize the oatmeal.... I cook steel cut oats - but use the instant oats for the smoothies because the recipe I had suggested them. It may be that the steel cut oats wouldn't be digestible without being cooked. Hey - maybe you could COOK them add keep the chilled in the fridge to use in smoothies??
> 
> Do you have a flax mill? They are like an electric coffee grinder - but used for flax seeds and would probably do the steel cut oats as well.
> 
> We were looking at juicers and decided to get the VitaMixer instead because it pulverizes the fiber in whole fruit - but liquifies it. I can make sorbet in it with frozen berries and yogurt....  and it turns ice cubes into slush....


Good Idea, yes I do have a grinder for my flax seed, but think I like the idea of cooking it and freezing it and then putting it into the drink! So many good ideas here for smoothies..


----------

